# Thoughts on Ariens Compact 22?



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm in the market for a snow blower again. I had a '79 Ariens that the motor blew on. I rebuilt it, then moved to another place and gave it to my son-in-law and bought a John Deere and a blower attachment for that. We've now down-sized and I need another walk behind.

There's an Ariens Compact 22 for sale near me. They're asking $350, but say they're motivated to sell, so I'm thinking it can be had for less. I think it would work good for me and store easily. It has a 208cc, 9.5 torque engine and from a thread I found on here, someone said it is a LCT. From what I've read it seems to be a good machine. Any further thoughts to share?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
$300 - $350 seems fair to me if it runs good

if its just dust and not rust - it will clean up great and look like new
.


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, looks pretty dusty!


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, I went to look at it. It wouldn't' start. He said it hadn't been started for a the last 2 years. Probably hasn't since we've only had about 6" of snow in that period. He said it had only been used about 3 times. The oil still looks new, probably hasn't been changed. Anyway, I ended up giving $225 for it.

One of the tires was off the inside bead, so I got it aired up. I drained the gas tank and the carb bowl, put fresh gas in and it started on the first pull.:yahoo:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Nice!!!

Please post a pic or two of her cleaned up and lookin pretty

.


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> Nice!!!
> 
> Please post a pic or two of her cleaned up and lookin pretty.


Thanks! Here ya go, finally took time to give 'er a bath. I think she cleaned up pretty good.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Good deal on a real clean machine, Did you add the light? Looks like a pretty good LED there.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Turned out being a nice machine for the money, conflagrations.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

If you drop it off at my place, my wife says I can store it in the Kitchen.


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

gregg said:


> If you drop it off at my place, my wife says I can store it in the Kitchen.


Hey, never thought of that, that would free up garage space!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

WOW she cleaned up nice. Looks brand new!


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, I got to try 'er out last weekend. My driveway's not very long, but it did a great job. It was a heavy snow and it cleared 4" on Saturday, then 6" on Sunday. Even did a great job on the EOD stuff that was over 12" high in spots. My across the street retired neighbor just about had his drive shoveled, so I did his EOD and a couple other neighbors also. There was a pretty good amount of slush in the EOD stuff and it never did clog up. Guess you can say I'm very satisfied.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

That was a great find. I love stories like this!


----------

